
Tesla Electric Airplane? Elon Musk sees electric aircraft in 5 years - rbanffy
https://electrek.co/2019/07/01/tesla-electric-airplane-elon-musk/
======
100100010001
Umm... the cars can barely go 370 miles. While that is better than a lot of
old cars, the old cars had a 5 minute “charge” time which beats the pants off
of tesla’s charge time.

